# Best Job For A Pitbull?



## BrindlePitPrincess (Jun 18, 2012)

I have an energetic 10 week old pit girl. I was wondering whats a good job that I can give/train with her to do when shes older. For example : Search and rescue club.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

She's a baby now, so it is hard to peg what she will excel at (or enjoy most) when she is older. Most legal jobs will benefit from a strong obedience foundation (SAR for sure!) Young pups should be worked at learning games that expand their mind (far easier to tire an energetic young pup out mentally, not just physically, the brain is a HUGE energy suck!) and you can not go wrong with a pup who is able to focus on you no matter the outside stimulus.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

I agree with Kingsgurl getting her in to a puppy obedience class would be first and foremost, if she was to become a search and rescue dog then she would need to know the basics..plus great way to get her socialized and get her used to distractions and what not. 

Best of luck and POST SOME pictures! cuz we all love pictures


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

If you want to do something with her, I would suggest looking for clubs in your area and checking out their puppy foundation classes (obedience or agility clubs will offer foundation classes, which are a little different then standard obedience classes. Just a thought.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

work on basic obedience until she gets older and shows focus and then you can see what she would be good at. Sit, Stay, Down, Lay, Paw, Dance, roll over, look, heel, touch are all types of things to get you started. Train for about 10 minutes at a time with a high value treat like cheese or a hot dog, my boy was good with his ball in the beginning. Concentrate on one command at a time and don't move on to another one until she gets it 90% of the time.


----------



## BrindlePitPrincess (Jun 18, 2012)

Local obedience classes seem to use training techniques I personally do not plan to use with this puppy. 

Fortunately Athena is really a quick learn. I am almost ready to give her sit the word, but I want her to be a bit more quick about it first. Anyways, I am using boiled chicken as her high valued treat. Cheese and hot dogs gave her the runs,  Being a ten week old puppy, she woke up at 1 a.m then 2.a.m then 3 a.m. which is not optimal for me, so she has the boiled chicken. 

If any of you are familiar with clicker, when I am teaching her scent games when are good times to click? When she is on the right trail? when she is getting close?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

when she is spot on from what I have read. You can start to use queue words so she knows she is close though. I had such issues with the clicker, good for you for trying to train with that! My boy was best with hand signals


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a friend who swears by clickers and loved it. I never got the idea of why you would need it lol. Along with what everyone else said she is a bit young to see what she will best excel at ( if her breeder had evaluated her you would better know) but over all this breed can do most anything you ask of them. Some are better than others at certian things of course, but if she turn out to be a good well rounded dog you should be able to compete in whatever sports you want (granted you have registration papers) however without papers there are still a large variety of things you can do.


----------

